# Ioline crystal press II



## Kcente01 (Jun 2, 2012)

My cstick thinks something is stuck to it. If I move the rhinestone it just dropped on the transfer sheet it will pick up another stone then try to place it on the transfer sheet a couple times, even though the stone is on the transfer sheet, then it stops working and I get an error message. Anybody else deal with this?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome to the Crystal Press. It could be alignment, it could be dirt, or one of a host of things. Since the CP1 I have had those issues. No how much money I spend chasing this thing, I cannot get it to work for production. Still waiting for someone on here to show me theirs working in production. Just once.


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

Kcent01,

Please contact Ioline at (425)398-8282 and they will get your issue fixed promptly.

Tom Burke
Ioline Corporation


----------



## ZiSissy (Jan 27, 2012)

irv,
looking for input on the Crystal Press, would you buy this again? Do you find it works as advertised?
Was it worth the money?
Thanks for you honest opinion!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

If you asked me a week ago @ ZiSissy I would say no - Honest Opinion. So what changed in a week. I know received my third CP. No I do not own three. I had the original; upgraded to the CPII; had that replaced with another CPII. So what are the issues - I can help you with:
- The new version is an upgrade for the suction C-tip
- Even with that upgrade I was not impressed due to failure to still not pickup stones
- However with the newer machine I also received new sorter wheels - Bingo
- I now get great - let me say GREAT stone pickup (faster production less correction)
So what other cautions:
I brought stones just about from everyone - felt like a beta tester for the CP.
All stones are not created equal. I separate and label and what I am seeing ie 10ss stones not all equal, glue separating from the stones; or dusty. All of which are issues for the CP. My problem with Ioline stones was the price. They offer 3 categories. What I have found is that I get at least 98% of the stones being retrieve. Translation - faster production (machine not searching for stones) and stone sizes are consistent. They have good representation and I just ordered a bunch more stones and studs. 
In about a week you can check me for price comparisons. I will see if their lower value ones are much more than others. However if the cost is just slight, then it is worth it for my time is important - if I get faster thru put and less time for flipping stones then I am happy. 
In NY not much of a market for me yet, nor was I pushing it due to no confidence. Now after putting the machine through some test runs and having a session with @Krusty (see above) - I will use our discussion and his advice to work on the marketing piece. 
I even done the template and purchase approach to stoning since I purchase my CP. I prefer the CP approach. Training and experimenting is a must. Not enough videos out there for my liking, but I now will say that I now have a machine that is production ready. The right Sorter wheels are important - I own 12, just ordered 2 more - at $175 ea - that can be a significant investment. 
Hope this assessment helps you and answers your question.


----------



## ZiSissy (Jan 27, 2012)

irv,
thanks so much for you honest and in depth approach.
We purchased stock bling templates last year and I found myself fixing approximately 10-20 stones per sheet. I was not happy with that, needless to say. We have a cutter and have cut and placed our own, but it takes a very long time, however; we are NOT a big shop and I wonder if the cost is worth it, when we do less than 100/year. Any input on that?
We've used DAS stones, but if the stones are anything like the rest of their products, I would venture a guess that the stones are part of our problem, they don't fall in the holes correctly at all!
Thanks so much for sharing your experiences,
Sissy 
BEE Designs
Illinois


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I have not used DAS - Ioline, TRW, Stahls and some from EBAY. With the new machine and newer wheels - I still have some issues with some of the others, but less than before. I am pretty much done with EBAY though. I have been with Ioline now for 5 years give or take. I have initial investment, upgrade investment, and sorter wheel investment, not to mention the stones. So in my experience - NO - I got hosed. I am confident that will change so I just dropped some significant money (in my view) to get more things so I can make an honest reassessment. I agree with cutting your own templates and that is okay for one color or size, but multiple colors and sizes are an issue. As for buying done ones, cannot always get what you want so I was buy a few and making what I want. So that drove me back to the CP - where I can make what I want. If you have any interest in your area, then I think you can get your money's worth over the life of the machine. I think it can do upto 16 colors (only 2 at a time) a bit much if you need to. However once I get it set up, I am then doing embroidery or printing while they are running. If I need more no problem. I can store the file and pull it up again. I can gang jobs if necessary, etc. So the concept was great, now the thorough testing will have to prove out. My new stuff should be here by the end of the week. 
If you want me to test some DAS stones for you - you can send some and be glad to.
If you were turning 10-20 stones - I could have done that with my other CP - I could have been a supplier for you. Since my newer CPII the most I had was 5 and those were the other stones I was testing with the newer wheels. With the Ioline stones I was getting 100% each time, so I ordered a whole bunch more. I am a small shop also, and flipping stones is a luxury I cannot afford - paying a little extra I can afford.
Also I look for IO sales, then scoop stuff up.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I Have been very Happy With my Crystal Press II, I think i have had it for over 3 years and tom set me up great,, 
I love the new tips, 
I have very Few USD(up side down) stones, 
I use Korean and Trillion machine cut stones in mine that I source myself.

I would purchase it again in a heartbeat, It works next to me as I work on other orders,, it is slower but extremely Accurate.

I have enjoyed my purchase and as I said I would purchase again if something happened to my press.

Tom and the Support have been Outstanding. When i needed the Updrade for windows 8, it took a phone call and that was, it. 

Does anyone know if the software works with Windows 10 yet, or has any one upgraded? TY


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Sandy Jo,

We are not supporting Windows 10 yet and we don't advise updating to that version of Windows until we do. We have a new version of CrystalStudio coming out soon with a lot of upgrades and after that is available, we will address Win10 compatibility. 

Tom Burke
Ioline Corporation


----------



## Toluuuuuuu (May 19, 2013)

The Ioline team always sort my issues out in no time over the phone. I will buy the machine again but I wish it would work with just any stones. Does anyone here know of any Chinese suppliers whose stones would work with the cp2?


----------



## ColDesiMark (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Zi, are you considering any other rhinestone machines, or just the Crystal Press?


----------



## mlstarr (May 28, 2013)

Get with Ioline because they will help you. I have had my machine a long while now and I there were times I was very unhappy. I even had to send it back a couple of times. But I have to say since I sent it back the last time and I learned how to do my own alignments etc the machine works great. Whenever I have had a problem with the stones not setting correctly I just align the machine and it works great. It takes awhile and a lot of tech support to learn all the little in's and out's but once you gain that knowledge I have been very happy now.


----------



## doinitmyway (Jan 23, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of the Crystal Pro Automatic Rhinestone Machine? If so, what is your opinion? I am looking for a quality machine. Getting more custom orders and paying $20-$30 for shipping using designers overseas is not so cool anymore. Want to get my own machine but do not have the funds for the big times yet. I am leaning toward the Crystal Press since so many people like it but saw this Crystal Pro and was wondering if anyone had an opinion about it. Appreciate your help.


----------



## allerta (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe a little late here. I have had DAS stones that work well, better than any. But I also have DAS that do not work at all. I also found that buying from some suppliers outside of Ioline will provide good stones for the press one time and not the next. I know not helpful, but the machine works well with nice lighting, alignment checks, c-stick cleaning, etc.


----------

